# sleeping with eyes open



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

How old is she ?


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

She is 5 years and 1 month old


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Probably too young for early signs of dementia. I don't know what to say other than keep observing her and you might find some cause for this.

Sleeping with eyes open is common, but you can tell they are sleeping because of involuntary muscle movement in the legs, mouth, ears and also rolling eyes. Which doesn't sound like you are describing.

Does she hear well ?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It almost sounds like petit mal. I think I would talk to my vet next time she has a check up. Both joint pain and petit mal type symptoms can be caused by Lyme Disease - definitely time for a test.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

The girls have both been on Bravecto since I moved here almost a year ago. It seems unlikely but I suppose possible that Belle could have contracted Lyme disease. Although I will say she has shown the odd behavior of getting lost and sitting as if afraid for quite a long time. She is going to the vet this week, so I will be sure to ask if a test for lyme disease would be prudent. 
Jcris


----------

